
Ask HN: What is a good site to post remote/heavy travel programmer positions? - tluyben2
I know HN is good but that is only once a month and even a few days later the thread is not visited anymore. So what would be a better place? In our case it is a full time mostly remote position with a lot of travel potentially. Recruiters only get us people who do not want to travel...
======
mtmail
[https://wearehirable.com/](https://wearehirable.com/) for adding yourself,
[https://remotive.io/](https://remotive.io/) for searching job offers from my
bookmarks. [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job) for a much longer
list.

------
Mz
I have no idea how good any of these are, but it is a list of remote job
boards I compiled at some point:

[http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/01/remote-job-
boards.html](http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/01/remote-job-boards.html)

------
starbuxman
[https://www.SkipTheDrive.com](https://www.SkipTheDrive.com)

------
daily_foods1726
how about
[https://www.stackoverflowbusiness.com/talent/platform/source...](https://www.stackoverflowbusiness.com/talent/platform/source/job-
listings#) ?

------
aszantu
there is a subreddit for digital nomads

~~~
tluyben2
It is more remote than digital Nomad but let me check it! I am surprised there
are not more remote working sites.

------
PaulHoule
Tell us about the job.

~~~
tluyben2
Senior developer, preferably in the payments space, preferably with payment
processor integration experience. Both not mandatory though.

Tech is .NET/C#, Python/Django, HTML5, ARM asm and C.

There is a team that does most of the work but the job involves taking high
level dev decisions, solving issues the team gets stuck on.

It is not very easy to explain but it is a very diverse position which brings
you to China, US, Thailand, Aus, Hong Kong, South Korea, Japan, India and
Europe.

Next to that we are looking for team members who work remote but will do not
mind to reside and work in Thailand 3-4 months of the year.

Edit; much easier to fill but we also are looking for a front end app/web dev
with a lot of feel for design for the UK, Gatwick area.

~~~
FlopV
What type of citizenship can apply? US?

~~~
tluyben2
Yes, that would be no problem.

